# Resin Inlay Material



## Wooduse (Jan 17, 2011)

Oils someone tell me where to find the materials to do inlays in bowls. I thought I would try just filling some cracks first. Thanks!
Joey


----------



## Wooduse (Jan 17, 2011)

Can someone tell me? Oils?.....autocorrect!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Do you mean In-Lace?

One source.
http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Mer...=packard&Category_Code=proj-supp-inlay-inlace

Some folks grind pigment and mix with epoxy. Less expensive, but do a test, sometimes the pigments can alter how the epoxy cures.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I like InLace. Very simple to use. Its pricey but a little goes a long way. You get it from lots of sources. I think I got my last can from Craft Supply.

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/3/-/10/47/-/2015/Inlace-Decorative-Inlay?term=inlace


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

I use epoxy and minerals, etc. not that hard, takes some practice, somewhat of a learning curve as with anything else.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I buy my Inlace from here. 
http://www.turtlefeathers.net/text/inlace/inlace-main.html

I also use West system epoxy with all kinds of things in it. You can buy thickeners for it although some add color. My favorite is just the plain epoxy mixed with black India ink.


----------



## Wooduse (Jan 17, 2011)

Yes sir, InLace is a manufacturer of inlay material. Are they the only manufacturer out there? Can you just mix to make other colors?


----------



## Wooduse (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Inlace is a special resin. You can make your own using epoxy. It's not the same as Inlace but it works.


----------



## Wooduse (Jan 17, 2011)

I got you! Thanks John! I think I may be headed in the right direction.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

The best I can tell, InLace is just polyester resin with a colored stone mixed in but Im no scientist!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> The best I can tell, InLace is just polyester resin with a colored stone mixed in but Im no scientist!


A good call. It is indeed polyester resin, the same used in fibreglass, mixed with different coloured powders or pigments.

The smell of this was the same as when I had to repair a fibreglass boat crack some decades ago. Clue #2 is the MEK hardener.


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

You can get the colored stone cheaper at WalMart in the pet supplies area - it's for fish tanks.


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

Maylar said:


> You can get the colored stone cheaper at WalMart in the pet supplies area - it's for fish tanks.


Whoa! That's true but the hardness of the stones will be variable and likely waaaaay harder than what you'd want to run your chisel over in an inlay.:yes::yes: Matters to me because I fill voids and still turn the piece to get that smooth look and feel---bumpy inlays are not attractive.
Turquoise and malachite themselves aren't all that hard (referring to the hardness#), others won't be as bad in fragment or particulate form for inlays--what you'll run into is color change (dull) as some minerals are ground.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm with Doc re: the workability of Malachite and Turquoise. I have some gorgeous purple stones (I have no idea what they are) that I'd love to use but they are HARD. 
The Inlace line offers different colors if Turquoise is not your preference. Again, I don't know what stone (?) they use, but it's workable as well.
Since all of my builds are flat work, sanding is the method I use to flatten the inlay. Even with turquoise, I wouldn't put my blades at risk. I understand that option is not available to turners, though.


----------



## Joe Lee (Jan 24, 2014)

The stones you buy for the fish tank from WalMart are just painted....the insides are white, I've already been down that road.


----------

